# 10pm Portland Drop



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Has anyone on Portland had luck getting blocks the past few days? First the 10pm blocks dried up, now the daytime drops have stopped as well. I know the warehouse has been utilizing the vans more recently. I guess I'm just wondering if it's worthwhile logging in anymore. It's been over a month since I was scheduled to work.


----------

